# Colorado Route 160



## lnkdon (Jan 27, 2005)

I am cosidering vacationing in Durango CO this summer, but am wondering about the pull west from Walsenburg CO to Durango.  Has anyone pulled that highway?  I see by the map there are two passes along the route and am wondering how steep the grades are.  Will be pulling a 30 foot fiver at about 9K lbs.
Any information will be appreciated...


----------



## RLS7201 (Jan 28, 2005)

Colorado Route 160

Don,

I been across 160 many times. I've driven 6 & 8 cylinder cars, class C & A motorhomes across 160. Don't worry about the road. You'll probably slow down a bunch on Wolf Creek Pass, but it won't stop you. It's a great scenic drive. You could spend your whole vacation seeing the sights on 160.


----------



## lnkdon (Jan 28, 2005)

Colorado Route 160

Thanks, Richard...I do indeed intend to spend my whole vacation seeing the sites around Durango...Can you recommend a good RV park around the Alamosa/Monte Vista/Del Norte/South Fork area?  Or in Durango?


----------



## RLS7201 (Jan 29, 2005)

Colorado Route 160

Don,

Sorry, I can't recommend any RV parks along 160. The times I spent in that area were back in my dirt bike riding days and we usually motel-ed it. The last time I had the motorhome on 160, we spent the night along side the road on top of Wolf Creek Pass. I'll be traveling 160 again this summer, but not as a destination. Just as a route to Las Vegas. We usually travel US50 across KS and stop in La Junta CO the first night. Then SR10 to Wasenburg and spend the second night in Cortez CO, just west of Durango. That sets us up for the last leg across the painted desert, and on to Lost Wages NV.


----------

